# Rounded out my milling saw fleet today - 084 AVEQ



## Brmorgan (Apr 6, 2010)

I posted a thread over in the chainsaw forum already but I don't see some of you over there much so I thought I'd throw it up here too. Found this guy at the pawnshop for $450 today:



























As I said in the other thread I didn't really have the money to spend on it, but then again I didn't have an 084 either and that was the deciding factor. The saw has potential to make money to pay for itself, can't make money without it! Or at least that's how I'm rationalizing it to myself.:monkey: Anyway I'm going to take it for a test drive this afternoon (maybe a video if it works out) and then give it a good basic cleaning later on today. It's in amazing condition but hasn't been really well cleaned in a while.


----------



## BobL (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow - that is a nice looking saw, your gonna love it I can see.


----------



## Beefie (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice saw maybe some day I will have one like that. Good price too you really lucked out on finding this, I think maybe I should start checking out the pawn shops.

Beefie


----------



## TraditionalTool (Apr 6, 2010)

That is a nice clean saw, even if the bar has some wear, it still has most all the paint and nice in itself...that is one nice saw! 

Get it cleaned up and cutting good!


----------



## Can8ianTimber (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes it is a good thing you rounded out your collection. I was noticing that you don't have very many saws, LOL. 

Hey, now you don't need the 090 b/c you have another big saw and not enough big wood up in the interiour to cut. So you can sell the 090 to me  . 

Good job on the 084.


----------



## Brmorgan (Apr 7, 2010)

Heh, I'll have room for the 090 here for a long time to come. If I ever get a new case that isn't broken at all you can have my old case though!


I didn't really _need_ the 084, but I often find myself in a situation where I could really benefit from a couple more ponies than the 066 or 395 have, but it really wouldn't be practical to haul out the 090 for the job. The 084 should fill that position quite well.

The problem now is that I have a milling saw that's pretty and valuable enough to worry about taking extra care of in the field.


----------



## mtngun (Apr 7, 2010)

*keeping up with Brad*

That Brad, always pulling neat chainsaws out of dumpsters. 

But, I may be joining the 084 club, too.








$400 + $25 shipping, sight unseen except for the fuzzy photos. Seller was listing the saw for his dad and didn't seem to know much about it.



> The pitch I don't know but its a 38" bar which is pretty new the saws only problem is it sat foot along time there are very few hours on it I had to clean it up and go through it get all the old gas out she fired right up good runner



I won't uncork the champagne until it arrives intact and gets checked out thoroughly.


----------



## mtngun (Apr 7, 2010)

Brmorgan said:


> I didn't really _need_ the 084, but I often find myself in a situation where I could really benefit from a couple more ponies than the 066 or 395 have......
> The problem now is that I have a milling saw that's pretty and valuable enough to worry about taking extra care of in the field.


:agree2:

Not sure how often I'll actually use my 084 (assuming it turns out to be a keeper). In theory, a strong 066 is all I need for my 18" - 24" softwoods, especially if the lo-pro chain works out. But, if I continue to be dissatisfied with the 066's compression, or if the occasionally monster tree comes along, it'll be nice to have the 084.

Besides, Brad has one, so I gotta have one, too.


----------



## Brmorgan (Apr 8, 2010)

BTW I posted a video in that other thread too:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mXestaWqxI


----------



## Kicker_92 (Apr 8, 2010)

mtngun said:


> Not sure how often I'll actually use my 084 (assuming it turns out to be a keeper). In theory, a strong 066 is all I need for my 18" - 24" softwoods, especially if the lo-pro chain works out.



Too bad the bar mounts don't match up or you could use the 084 on your lo-pro setup. Really though, why even use the 066 for a milling application when you have the 084 now?


----------



## BobL (Apr 8, 2010)

Kicker_92 said:


> Too bad the bar mounts don't match up or you could use the 084 on your lo-pro setup. Really though, why even use the 066 for a milling application when you have the 084 now?



I just had visions of an 084 tearing a lopro chain apart


----------



## Can8ianTimber (Apr 8, 2010)

BobL said:


> I just had visions of an 084 tearing a lopro chain apart



Hey doesn't aggiewood use that setup, 084 and lopro????


----------



## Kicker_92 (Apr 8, 2010)

BobL said:


> I just had visions of an 084 tearing a lopro chain apart



I really don't see why? So long as you don't suddenly hit anything in the wood that overstresses the chain, it would take a lot of force to just rip the chain links apart. You could run a 9-pin sprocket would also reduce the amount of availible torque if breakage becomes a problem.

Especially if you using it in <30" diameter softwoods, I don't get why it'd be much differant than that power on 3/8" chain.


----------



## mtngun (Apr 8, 2010)

Can8ianTimber said:


> Hey doesn't aggiewood use that setup, 084 and lopro????


084 and 0.325", 9 pin sprocket. I'm leaning in that direction, if I can get a 0.325" nose for the bar that's on the saw.


----------



## Brmorgan (Apr 8, 2010)

Kicker_92 said:


> Too bad the bar mounts don't match up or you could use the 084 on your lo-pro setup. Really though, why even use the 066 for a milling application when you have the 084 now?



Heheheh...I _DO_ happen to have a 25" .050ga ROLLER NOSE bar downstairs that is in large Stihl mount. My old friend originally gave it to me for the 090 but I've never gotten around to mounting it up with a chain. DON'T TEMPT ME!!!! LOL. I'm pretty sure it would be a different DL count than the 25" sprocket-nose bars I have, but I do plan on checking it out. I do have a few spare inches of brand-new LP chain that I could add to one of the old LP milling chains if I needed to, and new tie straps should the reverse be necessary. It WILL be tried eventually, but I'd really like to get a 3/8" 33-36" bar going for it. I have two spare 33" bars for the big Huskies - I'm considering giving one to my machinist neighbor to see if he could mill the mount groove out to 14mm for me. I could probably do it with a carbide burr on the die grinder but it would take a long time and not look as good. If my neighbor can do it, I'm going to see if he can machine me an adapter so I can still use it with the Huskies. I have a 12mm Stihl bar adapter that works pretty well, but I've never seen a 14mm one.

As for not using the 066 anymore, it'll still see just as much use for slabbing boards from cants. There's no way I could justify a saw this big for a 6-8-10" etc. cut and I doubt it would really be that much faster in small, soft wood like that. The saw that is apt to sit idle a fair bit now is the Husky 395XP, though more likely it will find a semi-permanent home on the vertical mill jig. 

If that's the case, my ideal loadout for a day's milling would be:

Ported 371XP for falling, bucking, and limbing most trees, clearing trails, etc.
Rebuilt Meteor 066 for slabbing etc. under 20"
Muffler modded 395XP for the vertical mill and/or falling and bucking large trees
084AV on the 36" Alaskan for bigger cuts
And of course, if there's room, the 090 _just in case_.

Not sure I could really improve on that very much at this point, which is why I said I "rounded out" my saws.:greenchainsaw: I've gotten to love the 371 so much I really don't have much use for anything smaller anymore.



Can8ianTimber said:


> Hey doesn't aggiewood use that setup, 084 and lopro????



I know Aggie was quite a proponent of .325 chain at one time, but he hasn't been around here much lately so I'm not sure.



Kicker_92 said:


> I really don't see why? So long as you don't suddenly hit anything in the wood that overstresses the chain, it would take a lot of force to just rip the chain links apart. You could run a 9-pin sprocket would also reduce the amount of availible torque if breakage becomes a problem.
> 
> Especially if you using it in <30" diameter softwoods, I don't get why it'd be much different than that power on 3/8" chain.



That's how I feel - as long as I don't hit anything and keep it well maintained, I don't see it being a big problem. Heck, I hit a couple 1/8" dia. nails with the lo-pro on my 066 at WOT, and it survived just fine (after a fair bit of filing anyway). Not sure if I'd go out to a 30" cut with it or not, but 20" works really well. The problem I worry about more is stretching, especially with 33% more saw pulling it. I do want a 9-pin 3/8 sprocket quite badly; originally for the 090 to get its chain speed up a bit, but it would be interesting to play with on this 084 as well.


----------



## 820wards (Apr 9, 2010)

Brmorgan,

Nice saw! What size bar are you planning to use with it?

jerry-


----------



## Brmorgan (Apr 9, 2010)

The biggest I can afford, really. I really want a 60" or so for some big Firs I have my eye on, but I don't have the scratch for one of those right now. A 42" would be nice to max out the capacity of my 36" Alaskan, if nothing else. Still pretty spendy even for those though!


----------



## Kicker_92 (Apr 9, 2010)

Brmorgan said:


> Heheheh...I _DO_ happen to have a 25" .050ga ROLLER NOSE bar downstairs that is in large Stihl mount. My old friend originally gave it to me for the 090 but I've never gotten around to mounting it up with a chain.



Sounds like your pretty much set. We milled up a smaller 20" fir piece last night using the MS880, sat at close to the limiter for most of the cuts with an 8-pin and 3/8".

I've also switched from using the 56cc saw for edging to the 85cc one. For the bit of extra fuel it uses, the bigger saw just cruises through those cuts. I'd like a bar like that 25" .050 that you have in the larger mount. That on the 880 would make easy work of quartersawing planks.


----------



## Brmorgan (Apr 9, 2010)

Kicker_92 said:


> Sounds like your pretty much set. We milled up a smaller 20" fir piece last night using the MS880, sat at close to the limiter for most of the cuts with an 8-pin and 3/8".
> 
> I've also switched from using the 56cc saw for edging to the 85cc one. For the bit of extra fuel it uses, the bigger saw just cruises through those cuts. I'd like a bar like that 25" .050 that you have in the larger mount. That on the 880 would make easy work of quartersawing planks.



I don't believe this 084 has a limiter of any sort... At least it didn't act like it when I started fiddling with the H jet anyway.

I don't bother using ~50cc for edging anymore either. The 371 doesn't weigh much more really, and is a much nicer saw to use than any 50cc I have, given its porting, the inboard clutch, awesome AV...


----------



## Brmorgan (Apr 11, 2010)

I looked at it tonight, and the 25" Cannon roller-nose bar I have is going to need quite a few more links than the 84DL chains I have for the 12mm-mount 25" Stihl bars. I'll probably go pick a chain up for it tomorrow as I have a couple logs all lined up ready to be milled out back. I did try fitting a low-pro chain in it and the rails are still nice and tight for .050 - I haven't decided if I'll go with standard semi-chisel or low-profile. I'm not convinced I'd notice a big difference in speed going to low-profile on a 121cc powerhead in <20" of wood though, and the cutters on standard chain wear a lot better, so I'm leaning that way right now. It'll chew up a bit more wood in the kerf, but not enough to really matter much.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Apr 11, 2010)

Brmorgan said:


> I looked at it tonight, and the 25" Cannon roller-nose bar I have is going to need quite a few more links than the 84DL chains I have for the 12mm-mount 25" Stihl bars. I'll probably go pick a chain up for it tomorrow as I have a couple logs all lined up ready to be milled out back. I did try fitting a low-pro chain in it and the rails are still nice and tight for .050 - I haven't decided if I'll go with standard semi-chisel or low-profile. I'm not convinced I'd notice a big difference in speed going to low-profile on a 121cc powerhead in <20" of wood though, and the cutters on standard chain wear a lot better, so I'm leaning that way right now. It'll chew up a bit more wood in the kerf, but not enough to really matter much.


Brad,

Could this be an opportunity to try out that Inject-A-Sharp carbide chain? Let us know if you do.


----------



## Brmorgan (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes, as soon as the cashflow catches up! I'm not going to place an order for just a SINGLE chain, though. I'm debating getting another Meteor piston for my other 066 if/when they come back in stock, so if I do that I'll throw a chain on too.

I just went and got a standard .050 Oregon ripping chain from my dealer for that roller-nose today. It came out to 92DL rather than the 84DL my small-mount 25" Stihl bars take (and $40 rather than $20 at Bailey's; even 92DL of the Carbide chain is only $32). Thought I'd try the regular stuff before buying a low-pro chain for it, given that the saw it's going on is twice the displacement of the max recommended engine size for the LP chain. I've had good luck with the 066 at +50% displacement but even I am willing to admit the 084 is really pushing the limits. I'm probably going to splice a few inches into my older half-worn-out LP milling chain and see how that does, if I can find the dang thing... If it holds up I'll order some of the carbide for it.


----------



## Kicker_92 (Apr 11, 2010)

Brmorgan said:


> I looked at it tonight, and the 25" Cannon roller-nose bar I have is going to need quite a few more links than the 84DL chains I have for the 12mm-mount 25" Stihl bars.



Yup, the Cannon bars take a few extra links, but well worth it. Definately the best bar around, and I think the extra hardness on the rails is a big benefit in milling since the groove will last longer. I only use Cannon bars on my three saws, plus they're made locally.


----------



## Brmorgan (Apr 13, 2010)

Yesterday afternoon I got around to trying the new 084 out on a log. Just an old 14' long piece of D Fir I've had kicking around for two years. It was heavily checked in the ends so I decided to cut a BHC 8X8 out of the center and take what I could get from the slabs. 

First though, I assembled my new guide board:







I have no idea why the camera makes the ends look so far off of parallel with each other. I can assure that they aren't.

I've had those two 14' sections of 1-1/2" Aluminum angle for two years now and am just getting around to putting it to use! No, I don't procrastinate... They're screwed in at 2' intervals, and I countersunk 1" holes with a Forstner bit in 1' intervals down the center. The centers of these were then drilled through with a 3/8" bit; these holes are for lag bolts to secure the board to the top of the log; these lags can also be used to pull certain parts of the board down tighter to fine-tune the straightness of the guide if necessary. 






Cost me $40 for a 92DL Oregon standard semi-chisel 3/8" ripping chain. It fits the bar like a glove. Got some fresh grease on the nose to make sure it's lubed up after hanging on a nail for who knows how many years.






The 084 looks pretty good on the mill! Just a bit funny with that baby bar. It's not very common to find an 084 with just a half-wrap handle; I'm quite glad this one is though.






Here I have the top and 8" deep bottom cuts done and have snapped a chalkline at 4" from center for the next cut with the vertical mill. It was getting later in the evening at this point, and my neighbor came over to see what I was up to, so this is as far as I've gotten so far.


I have to say I was quite underwhelmed with the cut speed - BUT, that was with the chain in 100% stock form on a saw that was turning a few hundred fewer RPMs than the 066 w/ low-profile in that size of wood. Not exactly a fair test of its abilities! I'm going to take the FOP to the rakers to see if that changes things much; if not I'll take them down a couple strokes by eye to get the chain to bite a bit more. It was feeding alright; actually I found myself putting a lot more effort into keeping the mill balanced and flat than actually pushing into the cut - though I could push pretty much as hard as I wanted without bogging 'er down any. A 25" bar does not really balance well on a saw of this size, nor do I think such a saw is really necessary in softwood like this.


----------



## mtngun (Apr 14, 2010)

Brmorgan said:


> I have no idea why the camera makes the ends look so far off of parallel with each other.


My camera is exactly the same way. :hmm3grin2orange:



> I have to say I was quite underwhelmed with the cut speed


8 pin or 7 ?



> I could push pretty much as hard as I wanted without bogging 'er down any.


That's where it is going to shine. Big wood and aggressive rakers. 

Thanks for the update, Brad. Your 084 looks sweet.


----------



## Brmorgan (Apr 14, 2010)

8 pin all the way! I'm going to try to get a 9 eventually.


----------



## Kicker_92 (Apr 14, 2010)

Brmorgan said:


> The 084 looks pretty good on the mill! Just a bit funny with that baby bar. It's not very common to find an 084 with just a half-wrap handle; I'm quite glad this one is though.



The half wrap handle is a help for the last couple boards out of the slabs. The saw looks pretty good with that 25" bar, how is the groove on it?

Here's a shot of our 85cc re-sawing with the 16" lo-pro bar mounted. With the big felling dogs on, it maxes out around a 6" cut.


----------



## Brmorgan (Apr 14, 2010)

The bar groove is immaculate; whoever had it before had never used it since having it ground & serviced. It even holds a low-profile chain nice and tight. The roller has a bit of mushrooming that should file out with no problems; that's not an issue with milling though.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 15, 2010)

Brmorgan said:


> I know Aggie was quite a proponent of .325 chain at one time, but he hasn't been around here much lately so I'm not sure.



I still pop in from time to time.

You are correct about my use of .325 on up to a 42" bar. I tried a 66" bar once. Didn't break but stretched like a rubber band.

For me, .325 has the same advantages as lopro chain but it can withstand the power of the 084 due to a full depth tie strap. You just can't force it and must keep it sharp. I make a cut or three depending on the log and swap chains. This only takes me about 2 minutes the way I have my saw and mill set up. As long as you keep the chain speed up it cuts very well even in hard woods like Post Oak and Pecan.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 15, 2010)

Brmorgan said:


> The 084 looks pretty good on the mill! Just a bit funny with that baby bar. It's not very common to find an 084 with just a half-wrap handle; I'm quite glad this one is though.



I haven't tried this on a mill yet, but I'd like to for fun.


----------



## Brmorgan (Apr 15, 2010)

LOL, I think that wee bar is suffering from an inferiority complex and is overcompensating with a huge saw...


----------



## stipes (Apr 16, 2010)

*Nice setup!!!*



Brmorgan said:


> Yesterday afternoon I got around to trying the new 084 out on a log. Just an old 14' long piece of D Fir I've had kicking around for two years. It was heavily checked in the ends so I decided to cut a BHC 8X8 out of the center and take what I could get from the slabs.
> 
> First though, I assembled my new guide board:
> 
> ...



Looks like you in love with that saw...LOL!! Man,,,,Thats a great purchase you made.....I love it too!!!


----------



## markvanzee (Sep 15, 2011)

that's a good milling saw, i also use a 084 for milling.
please be warned, that stock filter setup is NOT suitable for milling it will clog up after 2 minutes of ripping.
mine has a v-stack with K&N filter now.


----------

